# Making Hot-Process Soap Using Beeswax -VIDEO



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I would just add that a little more caution/respect handling the lye/water combination would be prudent especially in a kitchen area that you might use as a family kitchen.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed. Thought I covered that in the vid.

Hot wax and oil are also pretty dangerous (especially around an open flame). And drain cleaner needs to be respected. In a kitchen. Where there is a sink that can clog. And you need lye to manage.

My point is that life is dangerous. Certainly filling your car with gas without gloves and goggles (and a helmet) is more dangerous than adding lye to water. It's about as frightening as adding sugar to your coffee. I pointed the dangers out in the video.

But please. All you folks worried about making soap. PLEASE be cautious. This stuff is dynamite.


----------

